# This is long overdue



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

And it's gonna leave a mark. 

<Some sort of tracking number here>


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Dave saying it's gonna leave a mark = bad news for someone.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

oh man.............Whoever you are, just leave the will in the safe and wait for the end to come.

ATL


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

oh lordie run for the bomb shelter......I thought this was about BOMBING people, not nuclear conflagration


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

oh man....CS will be short 1 member next week.....R.I.P. whoever you are


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

dibs on his stereo.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

This is gonna be good.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh chit!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

O ain't worried, he is probably going after Big Game...o


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Yep...gonna be a shoo


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

This will be interesting!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

OK, which one of you got Dave all riled up?!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

about time someone riled you up! Go Dave Go


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

o 

Whos gonna call the play by play? :ms


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Just lay still and except your fate. A struggle will only make things worse. Just some friendly neighborhood advice to whomever we will be referring to in past tense from now on.  :w


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

OMG !!!

Dave is getting in the bombing mood !

RUN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh DAMN!!!!! Someone is SOOOOOOO DOOMED!!!!!!

WTG Dave!!!

Ron


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

I think this is the end of the world!!!


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

_*DUCK!*_


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

For some reason I thought Marianne was getting some sort of donation from Big Dave for the Noob Extravaganza loot...I would not return to the lake if I were you CG. My money is on the Redding area just disappearing.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

or the way he has been feeling lately, he may have sent himself something to feel better.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

This is drama - perfumed with the scent of burnt cordite.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Holy Cow! Have you seen this guys Weapons of Mass Destruction.:r 

WTG Dave.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Very cool Dave! Small or large, it will be deadly!


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

I saw him pack it up, the receiver will need to put them in a cedar lined safety deposit box.:dr


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Someone's gonna have skid marks after this one hits! Go Dave!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> dibs on his stereo.


Thats Sick:r ...Dave


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Hit em where it counts my Buckeye Brother.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Go get em Dave.


Knowing how Dave bombs this is gonna leave a mark 



Shawn


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

ICVH

Death by old gars.


----------



## adriel1982 (Mar 4, 2006)

Sweet..........:bx o :w


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

I see dead people!:hn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dave hits harder than a Pre-Robin Givens Mike Tyson uppercut...."gonna leave a mark"? Somebody is gonna be scarred for life!! :bx


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Rut Roe Raggie


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Let the Carnage begin!!:hn 

CBF:w


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

Sounds like Dave is going for that old adage about "revenge being a dish best served cold"! Should be able to hear the "boom" from just about anywhere inthe US!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Uh............................................oh!  Somebody's gona get it!

:ms NCRM


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice Dave...haven't you learned to play nice yet?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Nice Dave...haven't you learned to play nice yet?


No!  Hey you're on the list salamone boy. Just not as overdue. I got very behind on things.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> This will be interesting!


:tpd:


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

nice!! hit them until it hurts!!!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

When is this thing landing! I'm anxious to see the results!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Ought to be today or tomm.....ohhhhhhh I can t WAIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Simplified said:


> I saw him pack it up, the receiver will need to put them in a cedar lined safety deposit box.:dr


You are lucky it didn't blind you.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> You are lucky it didn't blind you.


It's like looking at the sun, (or womens cleavage according to a certain seinfeld episode) Dave, you don't look directly at it.... sheesh!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Some bombs have names, while others are know by a mere whispering of the country they blew up.

_Hiroshima!_


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Badkarma said:


> Ought to be today or tomm.....ohhhhhhh I can t WAIT!!!!!!!!


Do we know yet - like you - I'm anxious to see the devistation - does that mean that I have a personality flaw?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Badkarma said:


> Ought to be today or tomm.....ohhhhhhh I can t WAIT!!!!!!!!


Friday is the earliest. Looong journey.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Friday is the earliest. Looong journey.


My spidey senses are picking up on an International bomb of some sorts... :w :w


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Damn, is MRN going to get bombed? :r This should be good. Where is my o


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> My spidey senses are picking up on an International bomb of some sorts... :w :w


I think I know exactly where this is heading.......and I bet MAW (not make a wish) is more appropriate than MRN....we'll soon see.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

drevim said:


> I think I know exactly where this is heading.......and I bet MAW (not make a wish) is more appropriate than MRN....we'll soon see.


I think I know where this is headed - and it's a great target. Thank goodness the eastern seaboard is much too close to Ohio to be within range.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

joed said:


> I think I know where this is headed - and it's a great target. Thank goodness the eastern seaboard is much too close to Ohio to be within range.


:tpd: This thread is falling to far down. It needs to be easier for the victims family to find. o


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

We better watch out for tsunami's on this one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

is today ganna be the day?!?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Someone please tell me what happened. I must know now!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Title should have been your welcome on this link.

Thanks again.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29403


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Damn fine hit there Dave, damn fine hit.:dr


----------

